# Election Day '08



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Do you realize that voter registration deadlines start to hit in a few days -- in fact the deadline for some states has already passed? 
It sure can creep up on you when you've got so many other things going on. Sooooooo - - - -

* _If_ you are not registered to vote at your current address, you need to register now. 
* _If_ you've moved, changed your name (gotten married or divorced recently?)
* _If_ you're a student, have a student, or know a student and that student wants to register at their school, or 
* _If_ you have never registered

*NOW IS THE TIME*.

*Don't be left empty handed on November 4th!*

You can *Register to vote* on-line and by mail by clicking on this link to the website of an organization called HeadCount. 
For *Absentee Ballot Applications*, please visit HeadCount here.

Please pass this on to your friends & family around the country and to those spending time abroad or otherwise not at home on Nov. 4th. Make sure every American is able to express his or her opinion on Election Day '08!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Michigan's was Oct 6th.

And I was just thinking how good everyone was being in not even mentioning the election. Let's see if we can stay on our best behaviors...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Headcount claims to be "bipartisan" but once there you cant help but notice who is running it and what their affiliation most certainly is.

By all means do register to vote but be wary of who's mailing list you may be placed on.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Think WA is 30 days before. A new citizen at work was curious. I encouraged him to exercise his other new rights as a citizen. Very interesting to know a newbe.

Probably warped forever after talking with me.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Register?! To vote?







What, are we having an election for something? Is it time to pick another picture to grace the Outbacker home page? Did I miss it? How can I get involved? Does it cost anything? Or better still, am I allowed to vote? Who do I see? Call? Talk to? Man, am I too late?









Seriously, I wouldn't touch that topic with a ten-foot pole.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*THERE IS NO 'TOPIC' * other than to be sure you are registered ... some how ... any where ... any how.

*Moderators** - if ANYONE posts anything to this thread that has anything to do with any candidate, party, political affiliation, leanings, or the like - - PLEASE delete this entire thread immediately.*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You can count on that.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a *great* topic.

Here is a non-partisan web site with lots of great information on the election process in each state and the District of Columbia: The League of Women Voters http://www.vote411.org/

If that is not non-partisan enough, there is some information at a US Government site, the "Election Assistance Center" http://www.eac.gov/voter

And if you are overseas or serving your country try: http://www.fvap.govthe 
" Federal Voting Assistance Program: Voting Help for Uniformed Service Members, their Families and Citizens living outside the U.S." another US Government site.

Vote!

Ed


----------

